# Do you feed fish oil? Or any oil? Some scary facts.



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Also make sure you check for Xylitol! I found it in fish oil brands in the health food store. I was so shocked!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Moni said:


> Also make sure you check for Xylitol! I found it in fish oil brands in the health food store. I was so shocked!


That’s scary if it was marked safe for pets. It’s so important to read labels. Good thing you noticed and posted it here.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is what I've used for a few years. https://www.amazon.com/Iceland-Pure-Unscented-Pharmaceutical-Cats-Bottle/dp/B005F5DKMUThe problem is my dogs are so small it takes a long time to go through. Every time you pump that thing, a little air gets in it. I wonder if one could freeze half of it or if that ruins any of the properties. Otherwise, I might just feed more fish. Of course, that article says fish aren't always exempt from this either. But I've never bought fish that smelled rancid. Have you?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've tried several times to get Molly to eat fish oil on her food, but she just won't! I don't get it either, cuz she'll eat canned sardines (in water) or tuna (in water) but oil on her raw food or kibble is a big no-no to her taste buds hahaha!


P.S. I found a supplement chewable that she would eat that included omega 3s called 'Prosense Skin and Coat Solutions' on Amazon- very, very, reasonably priced and deemed an 'Amazon Choice' Has good reviews too! Molly usually will not eat things like this but I tried anyway and she actually likes them LOL!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

No, I do not currently feed fish oil or any other oil. However, when I went to a lecture on caring for senior dogs, the vet highly recommended all dogs be put on an omega 3 fish oil supplement.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well...I agree that it is a very good idea and I've fed fish oil for a very long time. Lately though I've been reading more. (a dangerous activity) It's _very _worrisome how it can go rancid exceedingly easily and then it becomes a free radical. So, I'm trying to feed oily fish more often (hopefully, the fish I buy isn't rancid...doesn't smell like it) while I think this over. lol. I am just not so sure. Mackerel, (cooked) salmon, sardines...all these things are good and I'm trying to include it in their diet on lots of days. Actually, I've switched from raw and am feeding some of that in the form of canned with bones. I just don't quite know what to do about this fish oil supplement going rancid so darn quickly.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Have never supplimented anyone's food with fish oil, but certainly sold LOTS of it at the pet store where I worked. Boy, you never want to smell a bottle of it when it goes rancid....you will never get that smell out of your nose.

I think if I were to use fish oil I would talk to the manufacturer and see if refrigerating or freezing it would change it in any way.

I refrigerate all my oils that I use for cooking, except for my olive oil....it solidifies when refrigerated, and I use it pretty quickly any way.

I also freeze any nuts that I keep for baking...rancid nuts are really awful. I vacuum seal one cup portions of the nuts then pop them in the freezer. Nuts are too expensive these days, to risk having them go bad. Gosh I hate rancid nuts or rancid oil.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I did a lot of research on fish oils, how they are processed, from what waters, etc for my own consumption several years ago. I ended up choosing Nordic Naturals. Then when I went to give Omega 3 oils to my Spoo I went with the same company. 

My dog licks it right up... I just pour his dose in the bowl he will have his dinner in. I did try a different cheaper brand and he refused to touch it. I get the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 Pet variety in a small bottle. It comes in dark blue glass and has tocopherols for preservation.

About 6 months ago my vet also began to sell the same brand.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I just feed Noelle fish as part of our training treat rotation and don't use supplements.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I also buy several pound bags of frozen wild caught sardines. Each are about 4-5" long. I let one thaw about 1/2 way and give it to him raw. He starts getting all excited when he sees me get one out and waits impatiently for about 15 minutes while it thaws a bit at room temp. I give him one about every other week since I sometimes have a hard time finding them in our local stores.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Kontiki, do you have any Asian super markets near you? That's where I use to shop for all kinds of variety of stuff for my dogs when I was feeding raw. I don't live near those anymore but there were something like 3 not far from where I use to live. I use to feed once-twice a week fresh/frozen sardines or some other short life span kind of fish. That's the best kind to avoid an over the top amount of toxins absorbed into the fish. So sardines are great. Short life span.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I do wish there were an Asian market hear here. I live in a small town of 20K, the next larger town is a 4 hour drive from here! Any big city is an 8+ hour drive! So what we have is quite limited and we are grateful for what we have


----------

